# Won't boot past set-up menus, no cell service shown. Is it done for?



## MarkJRust (Jan 31, 2012)

So VZW Galaxy Nexus (toro), is this the infamous memory bug?

Please note: *no cell signal is shown at all when phone gets into a set-up menu.*




GNex wouldn't boot past the Google and Nexus logo. I booted into recovery, and factory reset. It booted to the start menu. Start setting up phone, it freezes and reboots after a few clicks. Repeat.



Unlock bootloader via fastboot, wipe and install stock Nexus image via fastboot. Followed everything to a tee. Notice that writing to userdata *failed!*



Try another. older, stock image. Writing to userdata still fails. Still the same rebooting symptoms.


Flashed ClockworkMod recovery via fastboot.


Wiped all mounts and storage, sideloaded CM11 via adb, boots into start-up menus, freezes after a click or two. Reboots.


I also noticed things like the gallery would force close/close right when the phone booted into the set-up menus. Not sure if this is necessary information or helpful to help fix what the problem is.

How can I fix this or is it screwed?


----------

